# Great tank deal!!!!



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I went looking for the petsmart 2 gallon and they wanted $21 for it! So I just got my plants and walked out. Well of course I went by walmart too and I saw that they have these great tanks on sale. 

Its a tetra 3 gallon kit. It comes with a fitler, small light, and a cute decoration for $15!!!! I got 2 :-D

Here are a few pictures of it.. its great for bettas albeit a little narrow.




























And a pick of the tiny pots I got... I'm gonna try using them as shrimp caves for ghost shrimp... they wholes are too small for my fish to even try to get in.










I'm really worried because I looked all over and couldn't find report binders... where are y'all getting yours?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Someone here used to have one of those tanks! LOVE them!!!!!!!! 

I get my report binders at staples.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm gonna try them out... they're really cute and $15 is a great deal for a 3 gallon kit.

I looked at my staples :-( I'm worried I won't find them


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice. I need to go to walmart now!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

oooh I so didnt' need to see this post. were they in the pet section or clearance section?? and does it have a cover?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I like the pot idea!


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

I might have to stop by Walmart to buy four of them so I can separate my sorority. It would cost a lot more after I buy heaters though... Why does everything have to cost so much? Even the cheap things are expensive.

Anyways, great find, and if anyone needs me, I will either be at Walmart, or at Petco staring at the CT I wanted.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, I wish our Walmart sold those! They are really cute!


----------



## doubleatheman (Mar 3, 2010)

I found those 3 gallons online, but I have never seen them in store


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd never seen them online or in the store. I found one odd one sitting up on the top shelf (in the pet section BTW) and I looked at it because it didn't look like the same box as the 1.5s they usually have and when I turned around they had a whole bunch of them on the bottom shelf of the aisle across from the fish stuff with a sale tag that said $15! I payed $30 for my 1 minibow 2.5 and here are these and they come with a filter, light, and little cute decoration..

They do have a lid.. its clear so you probably can't see it in the pics. It has a bunch of different sections on the top for filter and heater cords, etc.


I really wish I could have bought more. I want to put them side by side (with paper in between) and put one light over top.. that would look really cute with 4 or 5 of these tanks. They're wide enough that I could turn them so the narrow end is the front and it would look really cute on a shelf..... I need a job!!



Edit... Noko.. you can sometimes find heaters online for cheap and buy them in bulk... might be worth looking into. I still have to get a heater for my 6 gallon. I'm only setting one of these tanks up.. I'm forcing myself to leave the other home.. I just didn't want to only get one and have the sale end.



The terra cotta pots are really little.. I got them for 59c a piece at micheals. I plan to put the wide end into the gravel and just leave the small whole sticking out for the shrimp to go in/out.... we'll see if it works.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ooooohhhhh those 3gs are pefect!!! AND 15 BUCKS!!!! haha I'll have to go check out my local walmart


----------



## ecoprincess (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh man i miss my TN walmart....canadian wal mart DO NOT have $15 tanks! (unless u want one with dora on it) lol


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

ecoprincess said:


> Oh man i miss my TN walmart....canadian wal mart DO NOT have $15 tanks! (unless u want one with dora on it) lol


Yeah, that Dora one is only 1.5 gallons, i think. Walmart and Zellers don't have a lot of variety.


----------

